# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  شارتات من تطبيقات المتدربين بدورات التحليل الفني للأسهم السعوديه  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بسام العبيد

هذه بعض الشارتات والتطبيقات والتوصيات للمتدربين الذين حضروا دوراتنا   للتحليل الفني للاسهم السعوديه عبر المتداول العربي 
 (عن بعد -اون لاين ) 
والتي كانت لمدة اربع ايام فقط 
وهي تحوي تطبيقات دخول وبعضها خروج لتكتمل الفائده والبحث عن الاسهم التي اعطت دخول وكذلك الاخرى التي اعطت اشارة خروج من خلال استخدام التحليل الفني  
وقد وضعت الشارتات فقط دون التعليقات التي كانت تحوي التعليق عليها والتفاصيل اختصارا للموضوع 
حقيقة تشرفت بكل المتدربين والمتدربات وهم بحق يستحقون الاشاده على جهودهم وحرصهم وكرم اخلاقهم 
والشكر لهم جميعا على ثقتهم والشكر موصول ايضا للاخوه من خارج المملكه الذين منحونا اهتمامهم وتشريفهم  وانضمامهم لنا من الخليج وبقية الوطن العربي   المتدرب شبيه الريح توصية انعام حققت 20%    المتدرب هاني توصية بوان حققت 7%      المتدرب شبيه الريح توصية عنايه حققت 7%     المتدرب الفلاح توصية بيع ع الفخاريه ب99 هبط السهم بعدها 7% ل 92     المتدرب شبيه الريح توصية تبوك ز حققت 10%     المتدرب هاني توصية الجماعي حققت 15%    المتدرب الفلاح توصية اميانتيت حققت 9%    اسأل الله لهم التوفيق والربح في الدنيا والاخره 
واتمنى منهم مواصلة التطبيق والتعلم والالتزام بالطرق والاستيراتيجيات المستخدمه والنصائح الموجهه
وللتذكير هذا جزء من الورشه التدريبيه لمتدربي الدورة  وليس كل ماطرح فيها وهو قسم خاص بالمتدربين فقط  نتابعه لمدة ثلاتة اشهر بعد الدورة
وسيتم وضع شارتات اخرى للمتدربين باذن الله كل فتره   كما  سيتم الاعلان عن دورات اخرى قريبا بحول الله  
معا يدا بيد للتعلم والتطبيق والربح وبمتاجرة اكثر امانا واقل مخاطره وفق استيراتيجيات دوراتنا عبر المتداول العربي   اخوكم / بسام العبيد 
مدرب دورة التحليل الفني للأسهم السعوديه

----------


## NASSER ALKUDAIDI

ما شاء الله تبارك  
الله يوفقهم مبدعين 
ونستفيد منهم ان شاء الله في المنتدى ونتعلم منهم ومن توصياتهم  
وفي الحققة كلنا نتلاميذك استأذ بسام ونتعلم ونتدرب معك ونزداد خبره بتواصلك معنا ودعمك المستمر لنا   
بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك .. 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## شبية الريح

كل التحية والاحترام
للاستاذ بسام العبيد
ولجميع الاخوان المتدربين
هذا كله بفضل الله ثم بفضلك
لقد كنت المعلم الفاضل خلال عقد الدورة
لقد زدت شوقاً على المثابره وقتناص الفرص 
بإذن الله سوف نكون عند حسن الظن  
أخوكم/ شبية الريح

----------


## بسام العبيد

> ما شاء الله تبارك  
> الله يوفقهم مبدعين 
> ونستفيد منهم ان شاء الله في المنتدى ونتعلم منهم ومن توصياتهم  
> وفي الحققة كلنا نتلاميذك استأذ بسام ونتعلم ونتدرب معك ونزداد خبره بتواصلك معنا ودعمك المستمر لنا   
> بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك .. 
> تقبل تحياتي

 بارك الله فيك اخي ناصر وشكرا لاطرائك وحسن ظنك واسال الله ان اكون استحق بعضه 
وانا بخدمتكم دائما وفقكم الله

----------


## بسام العبيد

> كل التحية والاحترام
> للاستاذ بسام العبيد
> ولجميع الاخوان المتدربين
> هذا كله بفضل الله ثم بفضلك
> لقد كنت المعلم الفاضل خلال عقد الدورة
> لقد زدت شوقاً على المثابره وقتناص الفرص 
> بإذن الله سوف نكون عند حسن الظن  
> أخوكم/ شبية الريح

 بارك الله فيك شبيه الريح ووفقك لكل خير 
لكم كل المحبه والود والاحترام

----------


## بسام العبيد

المتدرب هاني وتوصية الاهليه عند 58 تحقق 7.5% عند 62.75

----------


## بسام العبيد

المتدرب شبيه الريح وتوصية تكافل الراجحي     المتدرب شبيه الريح وتوصية مكه

----------


## abumajed

يعطيكم العافيه شباب 
وجدا معجب بتحليلكم الدقيق والموفق بحمد الله
ننتظر منكم المزيد

----------


## watani_land2

شكرا اخ بسام
انا ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة لكن كتب لي   لم يتم العثور على العضو التالي: بسام العبيد 
يا ريت تفيدني في هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t200458.html

----------


## بسام العبيد

> شكرا اخ بسام
> انا ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة لكن كتب لي   لم يتم العثور على العضو التالي: بسام العبيد 
> يا ريت تفيدني في هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t200458.html

 هناك عدة برامج يمكنك متابعتها 
من ضمنها تكرتشارت لايف 
طبعا كل البرامج التي تقدم اسعار لحظيه باشتراكات شهريه

----------


## بسام العبيد

توصية المتدرب ترند اب  
توصية خروج لبروج هبط السهم بعدها 7% وحقق السعر المستهدف     
توصية المتدرب ترند اب 
سلامه وشمعة المربوز حقق بعدها السهم 10% خلال يوم واحد       
توصية ترند اب 
صافولا من 69 وحقق السهم بعدها 90 ريال بربح 30%      
دعواتنا بكل التوفيق لابومحمد ولكل المتدربين

----------


## بسام العبيد

توصية المتدرب   DR_SALEH
سهم تكوين من 52 الى 59.75 وحقق 15% بعدها     
توصية المتدرب أبـــو بـــدر
على سهم مسك ب 17.25 وحقق 22% عند 21.10     
توصية المتدرب DR_SALEH
سهم اسلاك من 45 وحقق السهم 28% ووصل ل 57.25          توصية المتدرب ترند اب 
اكسا من 52 تحقق 37% وتصل ل 72.25

----------


## بسام العبيد

*وباذن الله جاري اضافة بقية التطبيقات*

----------


## بسام العبيد

*توصية ام محمد على هرفي تحقق 10% من خلال شمعة الانعكاس عند دعم*

----------


## بسام العبيد

توصية ام محمد على سهم بي سي اي 
تحقق 10% خلال اسبوع 
من 40 وحققت اليوم 44.50

----------


## بسام العبيد

*توصية تحذير من المتدرب alkodair600
عبر القسم الخاص بالمتدربين 
تحذير من السوق بكسر 9937 
كسرها السوق ووصل 9436  *

----------


## بسام العبيد

*
توصية الحكير  10% للمتدرب Alsalhy ارتد السهم من دعم ووصل ل 109 ريال  *

----------


## majed1395

الله يوفقهم عقبال لنا ان شاء الله

----------

